# Jetzt füttern?



## Wanderra (10. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Nach den milden Temperaturen der letzten Tage, sind meine Fische schon relativ aktiv. 
Da sich das milde Wetter diese Woche fortsetzen soll, bin ich unsicher ob ich schon ein wenig füttern sollte?
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Jens


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo

Du kannst ja mal mit wenig Futter probieren, ob die Fische überhaupt fressen. Dass sie aktiver sind als zuvor, duetet aber schon darauf hin, dass sie Futter wahrscheinlich annehmen werden. Solange die Temperaturen tief sind, ist aber in jedem Fall nur sehr wenig zu füttern.


----------



## anlu (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Nein, es ist zu kalt, und zu früh!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Nee nee Julia,
wenn die Fische aktiv sind und Futter nehmen kann man ihnen schon *leicht verdauliches Winterfutter* geben, natürlich nur ein bisschen.
Also meine haben es dankend angenommen.


----------



## anlu (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Ich weiß es so, dass man die Fische erst ab +10°C Grad Wassertemperatur füttern soll. Nach dem, das  bei uns noch Eisdecke über den Fische liegt, brauche ich noch nicht über die Fütterung nachzudenken.


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Nun, es kommt eigentlich auch noch auf die Art darauf an. Bei Goldies und Koi, um die es hier wohl geht, ist es schon so, dass bei Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt nicht gefüttert werden sollte. Es gibt aber auch Fischarten, die noch bei 0-2°C Nahrung aufnehmen. Deshalb ist der Wert von 10°C zwar nicht grundsätzlich falsch, aber eben auch nicht auf alle Arten anwendbar. 

In jedem Fall ist aber auch auf das Verhalten der Fische zu schauen, daran lässt sich oft erkennen, ob eine Fütterung nötig ist oder nicht. Und wie gesagt gilt natürlich: weniger ist gerade im Winter oft mehr.


----------



## cpt.nemo (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Also meine bekommen alle 2-3 Tage etwas Winterfutter. Obwohl sie eigentlich lieber jeden Tag was möchten. Sie betteln fast genauso schlimm wie im Sommer und der Chagoi lutsch auch immer am Finger.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Guten Morgen,

also meine Koi’s bekommen Futter wenn sie es wollen, natürlich nur ein wenig und was nach 10 min. nicht gefressen wurde fische ich wieder raus. Ich habe schon im Klan vor 10 Jahren diese Meinung vertreten zu füttern wenn sie Hunger haben und bin als unfähiger Koi halter abgestempelt worden. Heute Füttern immer mehr Koi Liebhaber auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Ich messe keine Temperaturen da ich der Meinung bin wenn sie Hunger haben dann bekommen sie was leicht verdauliches in der Natur Rennt auch keiner mit dem Thermometer herum und sagt jetzt dürft ihr nicht fressen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## crazy.o1 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Jens ,
ich habe seit Wochen das gleiche Problem und suche seitdem nach einer Antwort . Erst hier im Forum aber auch außerhalb . Mein Teich ( ca. 5000 L ) ist seit mindestens 2 Wochen Eis und Schnee frei und die Fische ( Goldies , Shubukin , 2 Rotfedern und 1 __ Rotauge ) sind bei Teichtemperaturen von zurzeit 6°C bis 8°C recht aktiv .
Was ich erfahren konnte ist folgendes : Durchgehend gefüttert werden __ Störe und Sterlets , für Kois gibt es spezielles Winterfutter und alle anderen Arten soll man unter 10°C Wassertemperatur nicht füttern . Sie würden es wahrscheinlich zwar annehmen ,aber sie könnten es nicht richtig Verdauen , weil der Stoffwechsel noch zu weit runter gefahren ist . Ob das nun alles so richtig ist weiß ich auch nicht . Ich seh meine Fische und sie tuen mir leid , hab aber bis jetzt noch nix gefüttert aber nun soll es am Wochenende bis 12° C Außentemperatur werden .

LG Jörg


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Jörg,
ich hab bis vor kurzem auch gedacht unter 10° Wassertemperatur nicht füttern.
Da ich mich zu diesem Thema nun mit einigen intensiv ausgetauscht habe, meine Meinung dazu.

Unter 6° nimmt die Verdauung stark ab, weil auch die Darmbakterien kaum noch arbeiten.
Die 10° kommen daher, dass ein kleiner Teich durchaus über Nacht um 4° abkühlen kann.
Dann komme ich bei den Fischen mit vollem Darm, in einen Bereich der ungünstig ist.

Das muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass gar nicht mehr gefüttert wird.
Sind die Temperaturen stabil oder leicht am steigen und die Fische aktiv auf Futtersuche, kann auch *wenig* gefüttert werden.
Gefährlich sind fallende Temperaturen, da dann im Darm befindliche Nahrung nicht mehr schnell abgebaut werden kann.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## crazy.o1 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Jörg ;-) !
Also ich habe jetzt seit Freitag täglich gemeßen ...Tiefsttemperatur war +6°C ...Höchsttemperatur war + 8°C ...und ich hab schon das Gefühl das Sie auf Futtersuche sind ?

Lg Jörg


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Jörg,
schaut gut aus - am besten fetthaltiges Sinkfutter - aber nur wenig.
Kohlehydrate aus Weizen können aktuell deutlich schlechter verarbeitet werden
und Sinkfutter erspart ihnen das mühsame raufschwimmen.

LG
Jörg


----------



## crazy.o1 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hi,
Hab heut morgen mal ein bißchen gefüttert und sie haben es auch sofort angenommen . Wassertemperatur war bei + 10 C . Mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen in den nächsten Tagen entwickeln .

Lg Jörg


----------



## Regs (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Ich habe heute Morgen testweise Sinkfutter für Aquarium-Goldies gefüttert und heute Nachmittag einen Würfel roter Mückenlarven aufgetaut - die haben sie gerne genommen und kriegen sie morgen dann auch wieder. 

Meine Fische sind ja noch nicht ausgewachsen bis sogar noch ziemlich klein (der Kleinste mal gerade so 4 cm). Etwas Kraftfutter jetzt in der Wärmeperiode bringt sie hoffentlich auch über den Februar. Der Januar soll hier bei uns in der Lüneburger Heide in den nächsten zwei Wochen recht warm bleiben.


----------



## moritz007 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

nicht füttern!!! wenn es nochmal friert und du sie gefüttert hast kommen sie immer wieder hoch um nach futter zu schauen und dann sterben sie


----------



## Joerg (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*



moritz007 schrieb:


> nicht füttern!!! wenn es nochmal friert und du sie gefüttert hast kommen sie immer wieder hoch um nach futter zu schauen und dann sterben sie


Damit sie erst gar nicht hoch kommen, sollte man Sinkfutter verwenden.

Es ist auch eine Frage der Fische und dem Teich.
Ist es so warm, dass sie umherschwimmen, kann ich ihnen die Suche erleichten.
Liegen sie unbewegt im Teich nicht füttern, damit sie nicht aus der Ruhe gebracht werden.

Geb dir aber Recht, die Gefahr, dass zuviel gefüttert wird ist wahrscheinlich größer als gar nicht füttern.
Wenn man sich sicher ist das sie suchen, gaaaaanz wenig und nur alle paar Tage.
Immer kontrollieren, dass alles weg ist, damit der Rest nicht vergammelt.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hi,

wenns nicht gerade ein "steriler" Koiteich ist (ohne Bodengrund, Bepflanzung, ect.) finden Fische, wenn sie Hunger haben, auch im Teich genug Futter um mal über 2-3 "warme" Winterwochen zu kommen. Soll ja die Tage wieder kalt werden, der Winter ist halt erst in 7-8 Wochen rum, also Fütterungen lieber nicht übertreiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Hallo,
meine Goldfische haben sich seit gestern wieder auf den Grund zurück gezogen, die Wassertemperatur ist auch wieder auf 5 Grad gesunken. Seit vorgestern, als der neue Kälteeinbruch fühlbar wurde, habe ich nicht mehr gefüttert. 

Da die Temperaturen jetzt nur noch knapp über Null Grad sind ist die kleine Wärmeperiode vorbei. Ich hoffe, dass meine jungen Fische in den paar Fütterungstagen etwas Energie für die nächste Kältewelle tanken konnten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

Bei mir das gleiche,
5° Wassertemperatur und Futter seit 2 Tagen eingestellt. Aber die Biester betteln immer noch wenn ich an den Teich gehe


----------



## Kurt M (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt füttern?*

im Teich befindet sich viel mehr natürliches Futter als man glaubt oder sehen kann. Ich fütterte in meinem alten Teich (4x2m und 1,2m tief) von November bis April überhaupt nicht und in der wärmeren Jahreszeit nur sehr wenig.
Trotzdem vermehrten sich die Goldis Jahr für Jahr, also dürften sie wohl kaum Hunger leiden.

Meinen neuen, wesentlich größeren Teich, habe ich erst seit letztem Jahr besetzt, mal sehen wie es hier so läuft, aber erstmal füttere ich in der kalten Jahreszeit auch nicht.

viele Grüße
Kurt


----------

